# how to keep the bugs away???



## keyes (Apr 29, 2009)

maybe this is already in a post but I can't find it so dose anyone know any tips or hints to keep the bugs away from the camp site??? I have small kids and really don't want to spend the next day trying to get them to stop itching :bang: anything will help I'm sure thanks:shrug:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

We've used many different things in the past. Mosquito's seems to be the bug of the year up here. Lots of them around already. Every year it seems one of the bugs are in higher numbers. It was bees last year, then earwigs the ants...... I could go on. I found Mosquito coils work really well around the camp, we light up 3-4 citranella candles in a bucket and put the right beside us around the campfire works well to and lots and lots of bug spray. Good luck.


----------



## rpinta (Apr 19, 2009)

We will do several things. We got a fogger and fog the area we are camping in. We also have what the wife calls bombs and fill them with the citranella and place them around the campsite. They work better as they are on the ground and the citranella keeps the bugs away above not below. We make perimeter around the site and that seems to work. We have found coil bracelets for the grandkids to wear and they seem to work good. We also have a skeeter sticks to use after they have been bitten. It helps to take the itch away.


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

We mostly use some kind of bug repellent that we spray on our clothing. On kids, make sure the deet content is as low as possible. Maybe no more then 10% or so. I heard that the deet is absorbed into the skin and filtered by the liver. Anything over 10% deet on children is hard on their livers. Once deet gets into the blood stream, kids livers can not filter the chemical out properly. 

I heard that listerine mouthwash is a good bug repellent, but have never tried it. This year I am going to give it a test run.


----------



## bighabsfan11 (Jan 7, 2009)

Seriously, now - Bounce sheets, tied to your belt loop - keeps 'skeeters away...and, those off "lamps" work really well...I was very skeptical, but now I own several...for the trailer, for the lake, and for home!


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

For 10 years in the army infantry, and many years of camping I have swore by avons skin-so-soft, and know a lot of other folks that do as well, but I have been told it depends on the person, it apparently doesn't work for everyone, chemical make-up of your particular skins "oil" I'm guessing. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## zespectre (May 19, 2009)

Coghlan's mosquito coils (WalMart or online at Coghlan's Mosquito Coil). I've never found anything else quite like them.
I've used them for so long that the whiff of them takes me right back to camping every time now


----------



## firefly (Apr 22, 2009)

Good to know that the off lamps worked so well I was thinking of trying them out to. But I too wasn't sure if they would work well. I use citronella spray and candles. I cannot use deet I get very sick. I have never met anybody else that gets sick using deet.


----------



## roxie (Oct 15, 2009)

good idea never tried bounce sheets before but sure will try this thank you


----------

